# This is a post I never thought I would post



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Abby's breeder picked her up tonight.....I had to go to the ER last week for what I thought was a minor female issue....turns out it was way more to it....I had been diagnosed with cancer. We have to jump into gear quickly to work out childcare(we have 3 kids home all day and one in school all day, all 5 and under) and everything for my many upcoming doctors appointments. We called her breeder this afternoon and she jumped into action....we knew right away we could not keep up with such a young pup will dealing with me being sick even if she was great....she offered to refund us the money and to pick her up ASAP. I am heartbroken....my kids don't understand why their doggie is gone. I cried so many tears today.......for so many reasons.

We still have our little foster....he will stay with us until next Saturday.....he is housebroken so good and he loves sleeping and hanging out in his playpen. If he goes back to the shelter he maybe put to sleep....I can't live with that. 

So I wish you all well and thank you for all the advice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. How far are you from Forney Tx? I could take him on if you'd like....maybe meet you halfway? PM me if you want. 

Jelpy


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear your news. I hope you get well soon, stay strong and positive. Hope to hear from you soon with good news.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i am so very sorry
praying for you


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no. 

If someone can foster for awhile, knowing little Abby will be coming back may be a good thing, if it can be worked out?

Sending you wishes for a speedy positive outcome with your treatments!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

PM'd you...Please read it and consider.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am so so sorry  that is just so much to take in. Lots of prayers for all of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this post. I don't even know what to say, but I sincerely hope you and your family stay strong throughout this fight. I'm a health care worker, and I see SO many patients years and years after a cancer diagnosis, and I'm starting to view it as an illness, one that you have treated and you recover from, and then you go on with the rest of your life. Wishing you all the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so sorry when my mom got sick with cancer my dogs were put on the back burner and I was home for short periods then back taking care of mom. They were the one thing that kept me sane. I brought them one at a time to see my mom and it was good for her. I guess what I'm saying is that as hard and emotional things are or will get maybe it's not a bad thing to have a dog around, they can offer support for you and the kids. There is no better medicine for the kids then to hug and bury their faces in their dog. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, glad Abby was able to return to her breeder, heart breaking for sure, but she'll be cared for. Hope your treatment goes smooth and you quickly kick the "c" in the ***!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't have any good words. Just wanted to let you know how sorry I am. Best of luck with your battle!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a hug and some support...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wishing for a victory over the cancer and thanks for your breeder for understanding and taking her back. Take care of YOU now, I know this is going to be difficult.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

:hugs: Stay strong. Praying for you and your family. Be well soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Prayers of strength and healing for you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh no! I am sooooo sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What kind of cancer? Sorry to pry. Just don't want to go into unnecessary detail about someone I knew if don't need to.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So very sorry.. but i'll be praying for you.. lots of love and prayers for you and your family. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My prayers for you. I am so sorry. Take care of yourself and let those around you who love you take on the burdens of your life so you can focus on recovery.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

While animals can be a great source of comfort, a lot of cancer patients can not have animals due to the risk of infection from cleaning up after them. You have to do what you have to do to protect yourself first and I am so very sorry you had to be forced into making a terrible decision on top of being diagnosed. Many prayers your way :hug:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sending all good thoughts your way...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

nktigger99 said:


> Abby's breeder picked her up tonight.....I had to go to the ER last week for what I thought was a minor female issue....turns out it was way more to it....I had been diagnosed with cancer.


SO sorry to hear this. I am a caregiver for my younger sister, who is a cancer survivor, 8 years now, but she still deals with issues resulting from surgeries and radiation. You will find that the other cancer patients you meet quickly become like family, only they can understand what you are going through. Comfort each other, and hope and pray for the best, and the strength to deal with it all, it can be overwhelming, but you can take it one day at at time.

As someone suggested, perhaps your breeder can foster Abby for you for a while?

Susan


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sorry to read this. Very touched that the breeder is so understanding and empathetic. Sending strength and courage your way. Go kick Cancer's butt!


----------



## HansGFG (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone once said "I will not bother God with my big problems cause He might be to busy,so I will only bring Him my small ones" But you see,to God they are all small nothing is to big for our God. Prayers of strength,comfort and healing are at my table for you and your family.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

You have so many reasons to try harder than you've ever had to....I can only be a "cheerleader" and from the sidelines say... kick some ass...no holding back.

SuperG


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I lost my dad to lung cancer. I am going to pray that your cancer is easily beaten. You will find someone to give a home to the little foster so you can focus on your treatment. Prayers and hugs and I send you and your family strength.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

HansGFG said:


> Someone once said "I will not bother God with my big problems cause He might be to busy,so I will only bring Him my small ones" But you see,to God they are all small nothing is to big for our God. Prayers of strength,comfort and healing are at my table for you and your family.


This was beautiful. I shared with a good friend who is fighting colon cancer right now.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is very hard and I am so sorry that this is happening to you. Please be strong so you will conquer this to live a good life for yourself and your family. 
Today I read a poster in town after reading your thread and it said "You don't know how strong you are until being strong is the only option you have" (from Bob Marley) . It reminded me of your story. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying for wisdom for the doctors and strength for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

Prayers and hugs to you. Love and light...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry to hear this. From your post you sound like a " take action" type of person, and having 4 children I imagine you are. So cry when you need to and hang tough. One person I knew said when she was going thru cancer treatments, when she had no appitite, she forced herself to eat, "I'm eating my medicine" is what she told herself. Peace to you and your family, there will be the dog of your dreams waiting for the right time to join up.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

God bless you!! My youngest had cancer " at 14" he is 25 now" it is scary but you can beat it!! Just think of your loved ones they will give you strength! Just said a prayer for you! God Bless!! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

My prayers go out to you and your family. You have to focus on what is best for you right now. Praying for a complete healing and recovery.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thinking about you this morning...


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. I'm keeping you in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

our prayers are with you.
you WILL make it thru this battle. 
stay positive that is key.
God Bless You and your family.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Prayers for you and your family. Prayers for strength and prayers for comfort.

You sound like a very strong person.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Prayers for you, believe in yourself and stay strong. Sending healing thoughts from Nepal.


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

You will have all of us to cheer you on! Hope you get well and everything turns out A-OK


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. Sending prayers and healing thoughts for you and your family. To let Abby go would have been a very hard thing to do. Take care .
Maggi


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Prayers and well wishes to you and your family.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. While you made a tough choice I think it's going to be the best for everyone. Stay strong!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this!!

Kick cancers butt! In the meantime, I'm sorry you have to give up the pup, but you're doing the right thing. You need to concentrate on getting well right now.

My thoughts are with you and your family. ((hugs))


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

I just had a cancer scare. I am okay and I wish you were too. Hugs. 

Please try to stay with us. We would love to encourage you.


----------

